# Band saw Jig for resawing logs ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I though I'd start a new thread on this subject. I have seen "log sleds" used to put a straight edge on a log, but they require an extension of the saw bed. I have had some 'frighting' moments on my new saw and would love to know how to resaw or just quarter saw a log with out all the drama. There has to be a safer way than just man handeling it through.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Richard...here's a link to a discussion on band saw 'sleds' to handle the logs..A little too much for me to absorb..but you guy's young minds might be able to pick up a few tips from it...'Extension' ideas are a little bit further down the discussion.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2400


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Wood magazine had a pretty good article on free found wood that included building and using a jig for cutting logs on the bandsaw a few months ago. I'll look through my back issues for it this evening.

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

'T'...that link has some great information! That's something I've wanted to try for years but never got around to it. I know the local woodshop teacher is going to want to try it out. Thanks again for the link....gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Jim !

That bar clamp idea is a good one.


----------

